# Engine rattle under load (warm)



## NlSSAN (Aug 24, 2014)

Can someone help me rule out possibilities?

I have a ga16i with 118k miles. The engine rattles (sounds like marbles in the engine) when it gets warm under moderate to heavy acceleration. I had the thermostat replaced recently but the temp gauge seems a little (15%-20%) higher than normal.

I replaced my spark plugs and wires within the last year. When I had my distributor replaced they misaligned it so when i accelerated I slowed down they fixed the issue but could it produce sounds if the distributor was installed poorly?

Are there any other sensors I can test that could effect the engine to produce a sound like that?


----------



## NlSSAN (Aug 24, 2014)

Update:
I got my self a repair manual and trouble-shot the coolant system. I didn't trust the shop I went to and didn't want to pay someone to do that job a second time. Turns out that the thermostat that I had installed was not working properly. Maybe even the wrong part.. not sure. I also replaced all the vacuum lines. Believe it or not there was about 13 feet of vacuum lines replaced.

A problem I did run into was when I went to the auto parts store to get a replacement they looked up my car and sold me a 180 degree (f) thermostat. The manual said it was supposed to be a 170 degrees for ga16i. So I went back and had to order the right part. Once it came in their system said they had the right part(170 degrees) but the box said 180 degrees. I ended up going to the dealership and getting the OEM thermostat.

So the over heating problem is solved. I still get engine rattle once the motor has warmed up under moderate to heavy acceleration. At a stop I am able to recreate the sound by holding the break and giving it gas. 
Also I still have idle problems after the motor warms up. Its noticeable in park or neutral. If its in drive, 1st, or 2nd I don't notice any idle problems.

Has anyone had any similar problems or suggestions?


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

check the oil lately?


----------



## NlSSAN (Aug 24, 2014)

The oil was fine, I just replaced it with fresh stuff. Thanks for the suggestion though =]


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

could be timing if it's making a pinging sound, the distributor rotor could be 180 degrees off but I don't think it would run at all that way.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Timing chain rattle was common in the GA16i. If you have the original, plastic fixed timing chain guide, it could be broken. You can see the top of the guide if you remove the valve cover.


----------



## NlSSAN (Aug 24, 2014)

ahardb0dy said:


> could be timing if it's making a pinging sound, the distributor rotor could be 180 degrees off but I don't think it would run at all that way.


I think the shop I was going to has started going down hill. I was questioning the timing but I need to get a timing light. Do you know if those $20 ebay timing lights work? or do you need something a little better?. Thanks again for the suggestions.


----------



## Genki (Sep 27, 2014)

had the same rattling sound before. the plastic chain guide was indeed broken. it's all quiet now when I had them replaced


----------



## NlSSAN (Aug 24, 2014)

smj999smj said:


> Timing chain rattle was common in the GA16i. If you have the original, plastic fixed timing chain guide, it could be broken. You can see the top of the guide if you remove the valve cover.


Yea it should be original & that sounds pretty easy to check. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

One of the guides was missing on the hardbody I bought recently with the KA24E engine, we found it in pieces in the oil pan.

My former sentra had around 260K + miles on it with the original timing parts and it didn't make any noise but I guess it's possible for the plastic guides to break and drop out at any mileage.

As was said it's real easy to pull the valve cover to check, replace the valve cover gasket too, probably leaking if the engine has high mileage anyway.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

What usually happens on GA and KA engines is that the oil port that feeds the chain tensioner will get a little sludge or debris in it, which restricts the oil flow to the tensioner and can lead to chain slack. The original, fixed guide was made out of a plastic or resin material, so when the chain slacked, it would beat against the top of the fixed guide and eventually it would break. Nissan updated the guide and bolts on both engines to a plastic-lined, metal guide that was much more durable. What I do, as well as recommend, when replacing the guides is to remove the chain tensioner and oil filter and use carb cleaner and compressed air to blow the oil channel clear. I also install a new tensioner.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

On my hardbody I had everything replaced, bought a timing kit made by Beck Arnley, couldn't afford to do all OEM parts but the Beck kit uses all made in Japan parts as compared to some other kits that are made in China.

Kit included, tensioner, gears, chain, the improved guides and all the seals


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

ahardb0dy said:


> On my hardbody I had everything replaced, bought a timing kit made by Beck Arnley, couldn't afford to do all OEM parts but the Beck kit uses all made in Japan parts as compared to some other kits that are made in China.
> 
> Kit included, tensioner, gears, chain, the improved guides and all the seals


Dealing with engines that are now 20+ years old, that's the smart way to go! Most of the aftermarket kits are of pretty good quality, even the majority of the Chinese made parts. It's the made in Korea or Thailand parts that are a bit sketchy these days. I would just recommend stick with a name brand, like Beck-Arnley, Cloyes, TRW, etc.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

No idea if it's true or not but someone wrote that the timing chain from the Beck Arnely kit, mine was made by Izumi, is supposed to be the same manufacturer that makes the OEM chains ??


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Beck-Arnley does use mainly OEM companies for their parts. I'm not sure if their timing chains are made by the same company that makes Nissan's, but it's possible.


----------

